# My proclamation, Oct. 19, 2009



## dvon104 (Jun 23, 2007)

crovello said:


> I just installed 70 plus sheets of the Advantech 5/8" T&G roof sheathing and it does have some advantages but being lite is not one of them.
> 
> Dave


I was referring to using 15/32 osb vs 1/2 cdx ...the osb is lighter..sorry I have a habit of jumping around like that especially when I ....and then we played the 4th hole at Hilton Head .........sorry I did it again


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

crovello said:


> I just installed 70 plus sheets of the Advantech 5/8" T&G roof sheathing and it does have some advantages but being lite is not one of them.
> 
> Dave


Nobody around here uses T&G sheathing for a roof. 19/32 OSB. Some guys go with 15/32, but that is too wavy for me to want to save a couple bucks on materials.


----------



## crovello (Sep 14, 2009)

Cache said:


> Nobody around here uses T&G sheathing for a roof. 19/32 OSB. Some guys go with 15/32, but that is too wavy for me to want to save a couple bucks on materials.


To meet code in high wind areas (110 MPH, this house is on the ocean) I need to install T&G or block every joint. As much of a pain in the ass it is to use T&G, it is better than installing all that blocking.

Don't even get me started on all the Siimpson straps and hangers I have to install. I should have bought Simpson stock a couple of years ago.

Dave


----------

